# Varmint Rifle



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

This past weekend, there was a shooting expo at the Cache Valley Shooting Range and I finally had the chance to shoot a 22-250... Long story short, I'm hooked! I took a rock chuck a couple of weeks ago at a friends property with his .222 and I'm thinking it would be a blast to get into the varmint deal.
[attachment=0:1zqmowjk]chuck.jpg[/attachment:1zqmowjk]

My wife is a little reluctant, but I think she'd be ok with me buying a new rifle. She made me pinky promise that it would be my last one haha.

With that being said, I'm fairly interested in the SPS varmint in 22-250. I had a SPS tactical in .308 and it shot very well, so I'd like to think the varmint would do the same. Others to note would be the Savage 12FV or maybe, just maybe, a Tikka Varmint (On sale at Cabelas). Which one would you go with?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Once you start varmint hunting, it will never stop. You'll need the 1-200 yard gun, and the 2-300 yard gun, the 3-400 yard gun, and the 400 yard plus gun. Then you'll need one more of each to shoot while the others cool. And optics, range finders, shooting benches, and the list goes on. Welcome to the addiction. I hope you enjoy the ride.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now, I am not sure what a "pinky" promise is, but I am pretty sure I don't like the way it sounds if the bottom line is you don't get another gun for the rest of you life, for-ever-and ever, never again, 'till you'er dead and gone, 6 feet under, pushing daisy's, on your back lookin up. Is that what you did? Poor bastage.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I laughed when i realized that you used a paper towell to pick your chuck up!

Man Loke nailed this one on the head. Varmint calibers breed the desire for more varmint calibers. They sure are fun to shoot! Now i just need to get my hands on a .17 Hornet and see how they perform....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

In the court of varmint rifle law a Pinky Promise does not hold up. So your safe. The Savage line of varmint rifles are great shooters. Very accurrate. If this is truly "your last " varmint rifle then look at Cooper Rifles out of Montana. I currently need 5 varmint rifles to go on a expedition. And I may need more in the future.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Now i just need to get my hands on a .17 Hornet and see how they perform....


I want to try one also. I understand that Savage is having some problems with it. That is why it is delayed getting out. We were going to have one to give away at the Predator Masters convention but they never had them ready.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Now i just need to get my hands on a .17 Hornet and see how they perform....
> ...


Thats sad to hear Reb. But also it makes me wonder what is going on with Savage lately? Remember when they were going to release the Model 25 in 5.7x28? They kept the option on their website and everybody thought they were just hard to come by... finally I called them asking about it and they said that they were not going to release the rifle because they were having problems with that chambering.

I suppose Cooper will be the option 8)


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol, as for the pinky promise for no more guns, my wife used to give me a lot of crap as well about buying guns. My advice, have her start watching The Walking Dead....just the other day in the car my wife randomly says "We need a full auto and 10,000 rounds to go with it.....oh and a crossbow." I have never been more proud of her...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

2litl2l8 said:


> Lol, as for the pinky promise for no more guns, my wife used to give me a lot of crap as well about buying guns. My advice, have her start watching The Walking Dead....just the other day in the car my wife randomly says "We need a full auto and 10,000 rounds to go with it.....oh and a crossbow." I have never been more proud of her...


Now there you go, that gal's a keeper!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Al Hansen said:


> In the court of varmint rifle law a Pinky Promise does not hold up. So your safe.


Good to hear! I'm pretty sure the promise will be broken later on down the road... The way I understood it, this would be my last rifle _for a bit_ haha.

I haven't had too much experience with Savage rifles, but I've heard plenty about their reputation for accuracy. I've been going back and forth between the savage and remmy (There's a 50 dollar rebate on the SPS varmint right now which is swaying me a tad). Either way, I'm just excited to get out to try to take care of a few more rock chucks soon


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

2litl2l8 said:


> Lol, as for the pinky promise for no more guns, my wife used to give me a lot of crap as well about buying guns. My advice, have her start watching The Walking Dead....just the other day in the car my wife randomly says "We need a full auto and 10,000 rounds to go with it.....oh and a crossbow." I have never been more proud of her...


That could do the trick! We had a creepy guy hanging around our apartment a while back and that scared her enough so we now have a .38 special sitting in the night stand


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I fell into the same trap, shot a friends .22-250 and a week later had my own. I've got a Thompson-Center venture predator, and I have to say, I don't know if it gets any better. That gun has been absolutely outstanding. Cabelas carries it in scoped combo for around 550-600.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

If she is going to hold you to your "pinky promise", maybe you should look into the TC Encore. That way you could buy only 1 gun and therefore keep your promise. When you want another caliber, simply get another barrel for your only gun. Sure, it would be a single shot, but they are accurate and have interchangeable barrels.


----------

